# snow white socofoli



## BigAction (May 21, 2005)

I was intrested in putting one or two of these guys in my tank but I couldn't find any information on them. If anyone could tell me anything about them or a link I'd appericate it. I've heard they get around 5 inches but I've also heard they've gotton up to 9 inches. Anything is appericated.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

theyre are albino socofolis, they get around 5 inches. http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/db.cgi?db=fresh&uid=default&ID=0332&view_records=1


----------

